# Semper Fidelis



## D-n-A (27 Jan 2005)

copied an pasted from another forum


http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-3/120077/831924510-BradKasal.jpg



> Marine 1st Sergeant Brad Kasal (in the middle). I work with his older brother in Iraq (a former 82nd Airborne paratrooper who is a hero in his own right). This photo is from the most recent major offensive in Fallujah. Sgt. Kasal sacrificed his own safety to save a room full of fellow Marines. He ended up taking several AK rounds in the leg. Most of his lower leg was blown away but you can't tell it from this pic. He took rounds in the back which his armor saved him from. He took one round through his butt which passed through both cheeks leaving 4 holes in him. And he also took the brunt of a grenade blast. He jumped on top of a younger Marine to cover him from the fire. He killed the terrorist who did most of the damage to him and his men, and despite a massive loss of blood he never stopped fighting. Notice that he's still holding his pistol. He has been put in for the Medal of Honor for his actions on that day. He already has several Purple Hearts for previous battles throughout his career and he has turned some down so that he could stay with his unit. While in the hospital he has met President Bush, Donald Rumsfeld and several other celebrities. He said that Bush came in by himself and had a very long, sincere, and friendly visit with him. He had heard that when Clinton used to visit the hospital he would come with big crowds and lots of photographers.


----------



## Marine (27 Jan 2005)

OORAH!!

(by the way, the 1st Sergeant rank is not interchangable with Sergeant, what do you think this is...the Army)


----------

